# What is this cage??



## vickivixen (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi guys, only joined yesterday...

I've got one 8week old male rat, hopefully increasing to 2 (possibly 3) by the end of the week. I've got a cage from when I've kept rats before and it's great - large enough to make it interesting, but not too huge for my tiny house. Trouble is, the doors are tiny and in the most ridiculously awkward places. I really really can't survive 2years+ with such awkward access, and HAD thought I was gonna have to suck it up and let my friend's husband loose on it with his questionable DIY skills...! But now I'm going to introduce a friend I feel I kind of have an excuse to buy a new cage to help with getting them acquainted gradually

Current cage is 65x45cm base, height 75cm. I can't go too much bigger on the base due to space restrictions, but height-wise the taller the better! This one is apparently 80x50cm base, and I'm waiting on the height measurement. I'm hoping it has a large top opening but can't find out what cage it is. 

If I bid for this cage, how much would you spend on it? (I'm UK so give dollars and I'll use the magic of the internet to find out what the f* you are talking about!!)

Thanks xx only got about half an hour left to bid so need to be quick!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300795008...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=300795008039&_rdc=1


----------



## vickivixen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oooh is it this http://www.cagesworld.co.uk/p/Ferplast_Furat_Black_Cage.htm ?? Would anyone recommend? Top looks brill!


----------



## Acquien (Oct 12, 2012)

That's the exact same one that I have and it's pretty good, my rats are liking it, I'd say it's a great starter!


----------



## vickivixen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my god, my heart is racing! Left it right til the last few seconds and kept getting outbid and in the excitement I kept going higher and higher. £47 including delivery isn't too bad is it? With all the accessories in the bottom too. A far cry from cutting new doors in my old cage though...oh jeez what have I done??! Lol

Just seen your thread Acquien...I suppose I'd have done just as well getting it from Pets at Home! What's the the bar spacing?


----------



## Acquien (Oct 12, 2012)

You won it? Awesome! Ah but you got it a lot cheaper and with more accessories so I think you've got a good deal there! Didn't say anything about holes or anything in it did it? Then there's no worries. I can't find the bar spacing details anywhere and I don't have a ruler! Haha, nothing to worry about anyway.


----------



## vickivixen (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I did - wooo! I shouldn't have gone for it really - got a freebie one at home. God I'm so silly actually - oops! 

So are the bars are ok for a baby? I can't wait to have reasonable doors, but suddenly thought...does it mean you can't hang stuff off the top??


----------



## Acquien (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not too sure about a baby considering I don't have baby rats, but I should think so. Oh and you can definitely hang stuff from the top, we have a hammock hanging from the top of ours.


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

Bar spacing should be fine for babies
Laura XXX


----------

